# Just Found out



## Andypanda6570

My little angel was indeed a girl :cry: I have 3 boys and I just knew in my heart this was my daughter, I don't know why she was taken from me, I miss her so much. I lost her at 18 weeks and my memories are so vivid and I can't stop thinking of her. Her name is Ava Sophia :cry:
I will mourn her till the day i die. I am so hurt right now. I am 40 years old and this pregnancy was a total surprise. my boys are 20,17 and 11 so when I found out I was expecting I was shocked and then happier than I have ever been, my precious daughter I will love her forever. 
Thank You :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sushai

I'm so sorry for your loss.

:hugs:


----------



## Bally

so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I can't believe I had a daughter :cry: I remember as soon as I found out I was pregnant I knew, how did I know? Now it all has been taken away, I can't believe how I feel, I am just lost :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## holden_babez

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Chellxx

Oww hun i'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs


----------



## FunToRun

So sorry for your loss:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry

Sweet dreams Ava Sophia :kiss:


----------



## pixydust

So sorry to read this xx


----------



## Jox

Sweet dreams Ava Sophia.

So sorry for the loss of ur precious little girl :hugs:


----------



## babyboo1258

so sorry for your loss, sleep tight Ava Sophia xxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Why does the hurt start all over again? Maybe I should not have found out the gender? I feel like I am going through this all over again :cry: It's like I almost had her and I lost her :cry: I wanted to find out cause I had to put a name on the stone. My God I feel like I can't get through this, what do i do? :cry: :cry:


----------



## babyboo1258

you will get through it my lovely, i really feel for you, time is a great healer, and slowly but surely you will start to feel better, ive got tears writing to you, you need to take it one day at a time, and grieve for your beautiful little girl, i feel like screaming for you hunny, it is so unfair sometimes. you let it all out hunny, we're here for you xxxxx

sleep tight little Ava Sophia xxxxxx


----------



## donna79

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

babyboo1258 said:


> you will get through it my lovely, i really feel for you, time is a great healer, and slowly but surely you will start to feel better, ive got tears writing to you, you need to take it one day at a time, and grieve for your beautiful little girl, i feel like screaming for you hunny, it is so unfair sometimes. you let it all out hunny, we're here for you xxxxx
> 
> sleep tight little Ava Sophia xxxxxx

Thank you, I just feel like screaming and asking why ,why did this happen. I can't try again cause I just am so scared and I will be 41 in June and almost 42 if I try again. :cry: I have waited years for a girl and finally gave up then 11 yrs later I get pregnant and I was not even trying :cry: Then I have to find out from the funeral director that it was girl??????? My doctor did not even call me, the funeral director said he kept persisting and calling the hospital and they told him it was girl, are they aloud to do this> How can they give my info to a total stranger and before even telling me???
Now I have to call today and see if the diagnoses came in, they think it was trisomy 18 :cry: I am just lost and I can't take much more of this


----------



## babyboo1258

ohhh hunny, i think sometimes doctors can be quite insensitive as they see it quite a lot, but what they need to realise is that its a horrendeous situation & people deserve to be treated with respect, she is your little girl who fell asleep. i cant imagine what it feels like but i do really feel for you, things will start to get better i promise it will just take time. it just seems so unfair. xxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

babyboo1258 said:


> ohhh hunny, i think sometimes doctors can be quite insensitive as they see it quite a lot, but what they need to realise is that its a horrendeous situation & people deserve to be treated with respect, she is your little girl who fell asleep. i cant imagine what it feels like but i do really feel for you, things will start to get better i promise it will just take time. it just seems so unfair. xxxxx

Thank you for talking with me, it means so much, you have no idea :cry:
xoxooxoxoxoxox :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

I'm so sorry, sleep tight little Ava Sophia.

xxx


----------



## Tasha

I dont think it is right the hospital told the funeral directors and not you, unless you asked the funeral directors to find out? 

I know finding out Ava is a little girl has made it all the more raw at the moment, but I think it will help in time, being allowed to grieve for your daughter. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## annmc30

so sorry for the loss of your little girl :hugs:, the pain will never go away, i lost my little girl last yr i was 16wks but found out she had died at 13wks i just knew she was a girl i had tests which tuck 3months and thats when i was told she had died from turners syndrome


----------



## babyboo1258

you are very welcome hunny, anytime just shout xxxxx


----------



## hannpin

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Tasha said:


> I dont think it is right the hospital told the funeral directors and not you, unless you asked the funeral directors to find out?
> 
> I know finding out Ava is a little girl has made it all the more raw at the moment, but I think it will help in time, being allowed to grieve for your daughter.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

No we didn't ask him, he kept asking my husband for a name and my husband said we are still waiting for the tests, he took it upon himself to call and find out :cry: I don't understand why they would give him that info? I am going to call my doctor later and tell him what happened and why I was not told right away and since the gender is in maybe the reason for her death is in also :cry:
xoxoo


----------



## jojo23

so sorry hun hope all our little angels are playing happy together xxx


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little girl :hugs: Ava's name is beautiful :flower:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Im so sorry for your loss hun x x x x


----------



## babesx3

:cry: so so sorry for your loss.. it must make it all the more painful, that the little girl u longed for has been taken from u ... :(
Ava is a beautiful name.. rest in peace little girl......
she will always be your daughter, she just plays with the angels ...:hugs:

It does sound very wrong for the funeral director to be the one to tell you :(

Take care :hugs:


----------



## kam78

My heart breaks for you... Prayers of peace & comfort I'm sending your way... Keep talking about your angel, in these short few days I have realized that helps me .. XOXO


----------



## nattys

So sorry for your loss x :hugs:
Ava Sophia is a beautiful name x


----------



## liloleme

I'm so sorry, beautiful name for your beautiful girl x


----------



## Andypanda6570

babesx3 said:


> :cry: so so sorry for your loss.. it must make it all the more painful, that the little girl u longed for has been taken from u ... :(
> Ava is a beautiful name.. rest in peace little girl......
> she will always be your daughter, she just plays with the angels ...:hugs:
> 
> It does sound very wrong for the funeral director to be the one to tell you :(
> 
> Take care :hugs:

I was not even trying for this angel, it's been 11 years and 3 boys later and I get pregnant :cry: and with a girl. I am just at a loss for words, I am in so much pain, my eyes are almost shut from crying.
Thank you everyone for your replies and for your advice, it's really helping me :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kam78

You are in my thoughts & prayers.... (((Big Hug!!)))
Your angel has such a beautiful name! I pray that you are surrounded with peace and comfort sweetie...


----------



## MrsWez

What a beautiful name. I'm sorry you've gone through such a horrible experience. :hugs: I know there is nothing I can say or do to make you feel better but my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family especially baby Ava.


----------



## kellface

So sorry for your loss chick, such a beautiful name for your angel xxx


----------



## mialou09

:hugs: xx


----------



## Snowball

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

So sorry hun (((HUGS))) x


----------

